# ما هو مستقبل طلبة هندسة تكرير السويس



## محمود تكرير (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يا بش مهندسيين ممكن حد عنده خبرة فى المجال ده يجاوبنى
ايه هو مستقبل طلبة تكرير 
فى امل انهم يعيشوا زى بتوع حفر


انا سمعت انهم بيتعاملوا كأنهم مش محصلين دبلوم تجارة لو اتعينو فى شركة


افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (28 سبتمبر 2008)

والله ياعم الباشمهندس العلم مش حكر على حد ومافيش حد ربنا خلقه غبى يعنى لو بتبصلها من الناحية دى يعمل بقى خريجى الخدمة الأجتماعية وخريجى كلية الزراعة يعنى حاشا لله هو ربنا اصطفى برحمته بتوع الهندسة وطرد من رحمته بتوع الزراعة والخدمة الأجتماعية علشان دخلوا كليات زبالة فى وجهة نظر المجتمع الأطرش ياعم توكل على الله واديها طناش من ناحية الشغل دى خالص ومن راقب الناس مات هما والسعادة فن الأستمتاع بما تملك وبعدين انت زعلان على ايه لو عايز تبقى مهندس حفر هاخليك مهندس حفر هات انت بس وسطتك ومعاك لغة ياريت ولو خريجى زراعة اخرتك اسطوانة حفر وكم ورقة بتشرح حفر واسبوع فى شركة تدريب وسلملى على الباشمهندس
والله انا نفسى اتكلم كتير بس مخنوق من نظام التعليم الفاشل الساقط فى الهوية بلدنا يابشمهندس فى قائمة الدول الفاشلة بجدارة والف مبروك وتعالى بقى لو بدور على قسمك وتقارنه بقسم الحفر عندك مدحت يوسف كيميائى علوم كيمياء ورئيس اكبر معمل تكرير فى الشرق الأوسط ميدور عندك الدكتور عبدالهادى قنديل وزير البترول الأسبق خريج علوم كيمياء المهندس سامح فهمى خريج هندسة كيميائية عنك رئيس شركة خالدة وقارون وجايكو وغيرها غيرها جيولوجيين واسمحلى ده عيب القسم بتاعنا انه بيخلى عيون الطلبة اوسع من الدنيا ويعيشوالأحلام الوردية انهم هيلعبو بالفلوس لعب ياعم توكل على الله وادعوا الله ان يمنحك الرضا سلااااااااااام


----------



## مينيستر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بلاش التشاؤم ده وخليها على الله


----------



## master piece (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه بس يا بشمهندس مين الاخ اللي قالك الكلام الفارغ ده 

اعلى مرتبات في شركة التكرير بتبقى لمهندسين التكرير ومهندسين الكمياء يا حبيبي روح اي شركة تكرير كده ويا ريت تكون قطاع خاص ولا حتى عام وشوف عدد مهندسين البترول هتلاقي اعداد كبيرة جدا مستقبل الهندسة في مصر حاليا في الكومبويتر والكمياء والبترول غير فرص العمل التي لا حدود لها في دول الخليخ غير برضه المرتبات الخيالية يا عم انت في احسن قسم توكل على الله بس انت واجتهد وهتشوف بعد التخرج


----------



## master piece (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه بس يا بشمهندس مين الاخ اللي قالك الكلام الفارغ ده 

اعلى مرتبات في شركة التكرير بتبقى لمهندسين التكرير ومهندسين الكمياء يا حبيبي روح اي شركة تكرير كده ويا ريت تكون قطاع خاص ولا حتى عام وشوف عدد مهندسين البترول هتلاقي اعداد كبيرة جدا مستقبل الهندسة في مصر حاليا في الكومبويتر والكمياء والبترول غير فرص العمل التي لا حدود لها في دول الخليخ غير برضه المرتبات الخيالية يا عم انت في احسن قسم توكل على الله بس انت واجتهد وهتشوف بعد التخرج


----------



## نور المصراوى (3 أكتوبر 2008)

انا عايز اعرف اية التشاؤم دة بس كل اللى عليك يا بشمهندس انك تجتهد وتذاكر وتعمل اللى عليك وفى الاول والاخر دة نصيب والرزق دة بتاع ربنا


----------



## petrolium_engineer (10 يناير 2009)

يا عم انا خريج تكرير 2007 السويس واشتغلت يا عم في شركة محترمة جدا جدا .....واكتر من 3/4 دفعة 2007 اشتغلم خلااص
متقلقش يا عم...ان شاء الله في الوقت اللي جاي دا هيبقي تكرير لة المكانة الاكبر حتي علي حفر وفلزات


----------



## mkhattaby (15 يناير 2009)

الاخ العزيز هذة المقولة اعتدت سماعها و انا طالب بنفس القسم من
أكثرمن 10 سنوات . , اقول لك أنها غير صحيحة حيث يعمل نسبة كبييرة من مهندسى قسم التكرير فى اماكن و شركات كبيرة و اذا اردت امثلة فاسال فى شركات BG ,BP,RWE,HESS,APACHE ,ENI
عن أسامى مهندسى process and facilities , و ستذهل أنهم كلهم خريجى هندسة بترول السويس قسم تكرير


----------



## رضا العطار (25 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز إجعل ثقتك بالله كبيرة
ولا تجعل اليأس يتملك منك
وأعلم أن الرزق من عند الله وحده
وإن الله مع الصابرين


----------



## ibrahim_mohamed (22 سبتمبر 2010)

يا شباب انا بعاني من نفس المشكلة والله انا طالب في سنة اولي وسمعت كلام يعقد بردو 
ومش عارف اعمل اية 
عندي فرصة اني احول حفر بس هعيد السنة 
اعمل اية؟؟؟


----------



## malin (23 سبتمبر 2010)

_علي فكره الكلام ده مظبوط شغلكم كله في مصانع البيلاستيك والمصابغ والمشروبات الروحيه من اللي بتنصنع تحت الكوبري_


----------

